# interior



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

Anyone got any S10 Blazer or S10 pickup custom interior pics i can see just to get some ideas ? even if they aren't your truck, if ya have some pics like that- hook a fella up. :biggrin: please.


----------



## oops2low (Jun 17, 2003)

yo man i have an 89 S-dime send me your e-mail addy an i will send ya a couple mine is [email protected]


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey man thanks, plz send the pics to... [email protected]

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

Hey man thanks, plz send the pics to... [email protected]

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

my dash in my s10 im going to put white leather seats and paint the door panels white with green jade tweed at the top







:biggrin:


----------



## jjj (Oct 24, 2003)

lowwagon
what process do you use to prep door panel plastics?
do you just use normal base and clear, for paint??


----------



## lowwagon67 (Mar 15, 2003)

i used crylon fussion for the plastic parts just read the directions on the back


----------



## lowdown64ss (Feb 10, 2002)

im doing my s10 blazer interior but its not done yet


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

Let's get this started again, I need ideas! :biggrin: here is a pic of the interior of the blazer I am buying, anyone have any ideas for it? what should i do w/ that dash peice?


----------



## SDimeBlazin (Oct 14, 2003)

DAMN, pics wouldn't work---- oh well, plz post up S10/S10 Blazer interior pics anyways.


----------

